# New studio photos



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.peterroos.com/studio.html


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks very comfortable, special. I love the cigarette, btw. :wink:


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks,

Man, I shot some 40 photo's... on most of them I was smoking, urgh... Really gotta quit. I have been without IT work for 3 months and thus at home and I have made a significant contribution to the green house effect.

Luckily I just found a new and interesting project in Amsterdam where I really can't smoke that much (have to go outside).

And a nice (paid) docu scoring and film editing project.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 8, 2009)

good to hear from you Peter -- thanks for the photos and best of luck with the project.

Sometimes it's hard to feed both the stomach and the soul.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 8, 2009)

The top one is a quad core DAW. The lowest a Sempron 64 3000 reverb PC (via FxT). In between 3 Gigastudio PC's and one that will run Kontakt (Athlon XP's).
One sampler PC uses 1 Adat out, the others 2 Adats each (makes 7). On top you see the RME Madi interface to which the Adats are connected. Below it is my AD/DA, which is the 8th Adat connection. 
I run MolCP3 over Gb ethernet with many Midi ports.
All PC's are also linked by WordClock (so there are a LOT of cables behind the stack).
Essentially I have 64 inputs in Cubase.
I still try to get the Appasionata Strings running, but they crash on the 4th sampler PC.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome, let me know if you want more info!


----------



## redleicester (Mar 8, 2009)

I recognise the traps.... and the MADI rig.... and the PCs in rack cases 

Glad you got it all sorted in the end Peter, it's been a loooong road.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Red,

Sorry man, for not ever getting back to you. Life can be tough, sometimes a lot of work, sometime none at all (I just got a new paying project after 3 months without any income...). Two of my four kids to take care of half the week. And then... new and alas ending relationships...

The future looks bright now (although I am actually still risking bankruptcy!).

Cheers man,
I want to get back to you very soon.


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks very nice and welcoming to creativity. Where is the studio? Are you using an existing room, or did you construct the room? I'm asking because I'm having to use an existing room for mixing and trying to tame the sound of it's basically square proportions. A little bit of a horror.

Good luck and, again, it looks great.

Mahlon


----------



## redleicester (Mar 8, 2009)

No worries chap, you know where I am. Glad you have the studio sorted, looks like a far better place to be for your music. If only the rest of life was so simple...


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Mahlon,

Thanks!

This is simply the attic of the house that I live in temporarily - also my bedroom. I already moved 3 times in 3 years (after my divorce). It is very difficult to find a house in the center of the Netherlands. Renting is very expensive and being self-employed it's hard to buy something (which would be a lot cheaper!).


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 8, 2009)

redleicester @ Sun Mar 08 said:


> No worries chap, you know where I am. Glad you have the studio sorted, looks like a far better place to be for your music. If only the rest of life was so simple...



Hey H.,

My son is living in London, doing his second masters at LSE. I have promised to visit him, but I am now extremely short of cash. Jerome has just applied for a PhD study in Oxford, so I will cross the pond one time anyhow.

When I can afford the trip I will check out with you if I can drop by.

All the best,

Pete


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Peter - 

Nice studio pics!

When you do come over give me a heads up - it would be great to meet up for a beer.

Maybe we can coincide with Red!

Cheers,

Paul o-[][]-o


----------



## redleicester (Mar 8, 2009)

And maybe I can actually reply to one of Synes's emails too.... 

You know you're always welcome Peter, so keep in touch. Oxford's only an hour away, so I can always run down that way.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool!
As soon as I can afford the trip I will check out with you both.


----------



## Hal (Mar 9, 2009)

i like the lights in your studio
somthing always important to me having nice and different lighting option in the same room


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, thanks, actually it was very dark, with only 2 small spots above the keyboard, the candles and an indirect spot to the ceiling.

The camera was at 1600 iso with long exposure times.

My friends say I look terrible (tired/stressed) also due to the lighting and tell me to re-do them with daylight...


----------



## redleicester (Mar 9, 2009)

I think you look Human. There's a lot to be said for that...

Wish I still allowed myself to smoke in the studio :(


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 9, 2009)

It seems to be bad for mikes and speakers (and musicians as well  )


----------



## Markus S (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice and cosy!


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 9, 2009)

Peter Roos @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> It seems to be bad for mikes and speakers (and musicians as well  )



Hey Peter,

I think the photos are cool, especially the one with the cigarette .. gives you a Zimmer touch :D I like the place, it looks really warm and inviting.

Right as you mention it, not only for speakers and mics, but also for the internal CPU and drives. Smoke particles on HD, CPU and Mobos isn't something you don't wanna really have. It seems like rocks on a processors surface


----------



## cc64 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Peter,

what's Robert Plant doing in your studio  

Really Like your March of the Elephants.

Best,

Claude


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 9, 2009)

Waywyn @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> Peter Roos @ Mon Mar 09 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be bad for mikes and speakers (and musicians as well  )
> ...



Lol,

Are you serious Alex? CPU and HD's are pretty well isolated.

Anyway, I started smoking 3,5 years ago, after my divorce and now that I have been at home for a couple of months it's really getting worse and worse. I hope to start on a new project in Amsterdam where I simply can't smoke that much anymore (have to go outside).

Something else: are you going to the Musikmesse?


And thanks Claude!


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 9, 2009)

Arg, I am afraid I can't make it to the Musikmesse (again). I would love to but I am stuck in projects. Man, this is like the 9th year I really decide to go but I actually can't make it.


I really don't wanna scare you, but the brown stuff you see here is mostly caused by tar from cigarettes:

http://www.thecomputerwizard.biz/photos/smoke2a.jpg
http://static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/draft_lens2058788module10296324photo_1215086247Heatsink_smoke_case.gif (http://static.squidoo.com/resize/squido ... e_case.gif)

Also one short article and one guy asking ... but it seems to be obvious:
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Hardwar ... 58903.html


----------



## synthetic (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool shots. 



Peter Roos @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> It {smoking} seems to be bad for mikes and speakers (and musicians as well  )



Check out a book called "Temples of Sound." It's a great tour through the classic recording studios in the US from the 40s through the 70s. And EVERYONE is smoking. Aretha, Nat King Cole, Bill Putnam, Sinatra, everyone. 

It's still a filthy habit that's bad for you. But it looks cool in studio photos.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 9, 2009)

I really like the color of your wall, it looks warm and cosy. The rest fits in very nicely as well. I like how the keyboard is in front of the midi controller. That's a great idea! I might try it out now myself.

As for the smoking, if this is of any help, i quit on the 27th of December 2008, around 2 months now. First days are real tough, but then the addiction fades out and you control it more. Even now i get the urge to smoke sometimes but after 10 seconds the idea goes away altogether... my studio smells much better now btw and i also breathe easier.

Glad to see the Peter Roos studio is up and running again.

Theo.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 9, 2009)

Congratulations Theo.

I may be wrong, but I think not smoking is a very good thing to do.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 9, 2009)

Nicely worded Nick.

A friend once told me "It is better for some people to smoke than to not smoke" but i disagree because because after you quit smoking you rely on your own powers to manage your stress etc... so after a while what before might have seemed as a VERY stressful situation which "required" a smoke.. after quitting it is simply something that goes away with some patience. I think its good to be self-reliant and to not always find the "path of least resistance".

Cheers,
Theo.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 9, 2009)

"It is better for some people to smoke than to not smoke"

Sure. People you really don't like very much.


----------



## Niah (Mar 9, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Mar 10 said:


> "It is better for some people to smoke than to not smoke"
> 
> 
> 
> > Yea people say that alot, basically it's rationalization, a defense mechanism when they get into some kind cognitive dissonance


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 10, 2009)

Makes them quite heavy, right? Did you hear a difference? Do you also have some free air between the rubber mats and the wall?


----------



## redleicester (Mar 10, 2009)

It does make quite a difference to the bass performance of the traps yes. The barrier mat is about 5cm behind the rockwool, so about the same again from the wall behind.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Mar 10, 2009)

> The traps are (visually) based on RedLeicester's traps (from the article on his studio in SoS)



Is there a link to the article?


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 10, 2009)

redleicester @ Tue Mar 10 said:


> It does make quite a difference to the bass performance of the traps yes. The barrier mat is about 5cm behind the rockwool, so about the same again from the wall behind.



Is this mat mounted airtight or loose? And which material did you use?


----------



## redleicester (Mar 10, 2009)

Loose - it's fixed at the top obviously, but only there. Barrier mat from here - http://www.noisestopsystems.co.uk/sound ... /index.asp - I used the 10mm stuff.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 10, 2009)

10 mm?????

I hope your walls won't come down! That's heavy stuff.


----------



## redleicester (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep, weighs just under 10kg plus the rest of the trap.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 10, 2009)

cc64 @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> Hey Peter,
> 
> what's Robert Plant doing in your studio
> 
> ...



Hehe Claude,

Thanks!

The Elephants track was an experiment to write to visuals I had in my mind. It starts with a very hot savanna, then moves to the marching elephants. I experimented with a mix of 5/8 and 7/8 in the second part.

BTW, the short brass crescendo are Dan Dean brass samples, I still like them very much.

Cheers


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 10, 2009)

redleicester @ Tue Mar 10 said:


> Loose - it's fixed at the top obviously, but only there. Barrier mat from here - http://www.noisestopsystems.co.uk/sound ... /index.asp - I used the 10mm stuff.



Great idea and total comprehensible, much appreciated!
10 mm or 10 kg?

Peter kudos to your elephants and the other stuff. You are really gifted and should write more! :mrgreen:


----------



## redleicester (Mar 10, 2009)

10mm thick, so 1 square meter weighs 10kg.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Po1ar!

Well, there was hardly ANY light (look at the candles and the lighter's light).

My friends all say I have to redo them with better lighting, because I look terrible (old and stressed).

Well, I may do - but, I'm nearly 50 now, so why actually bother... I AM getting older.


----------

